

Time Warner rejects Fox takeover bid - oulipian
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-28327604

======
gorner
It's worth remembering that Time Warner is much smaller than it used to be –
it has sold off or spun off AOL, Warner Music, Warner Books, TWC, and even
Time Inc. in the past few yesrs.

Even then, the size and scope of a combined Fox / Time Warner in the movie/TV
market alone would be ludicrous. Even if Fox sold off CNN as they're
proposing, they'd own two of the six major movie studios, the Fox broadcast
network, HBO, many of the top-rated cable channels (Fox News, FX, TBS, TNT,
Cartoon Network / Adult Swim), and plenty of other stuff, and that's just in
the U.S.

And of course, Murdoch also still controls the nominally-separate (newspapers-
only) "new" News Corp, which is said to be stalking the Tribune group (Chicago
Tribune, LA Times, etc.): [http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/business-
news/the-biz-blo...](http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/business-news/the-biz-
blog/257613/news-corp-rumored-to-be-putting-together-a-new-bid-for-tribune-
newspapers/)

------
donbronson
Wait, I thought Time Warner was already purchased by Comcast. See:
[http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/13/technology/comcast-time-
warn...](http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/13/technology/comcast-time-warner-cable-
deal/index.html)

~~~
gorner
Time Warner Cable was spun off from Time Warner in 2009. What happens with one
does not affect the other in any way.

------
jarjoura
"Time Warner's share price jumped some 16.35% higher in the first 20 minutes
of trade on the New Stock Exchange to $82.62 per share." Bwahaha. Does this
show how happy investors are that TW rejected the offer? :-)

------
zarriak
I wonder how much of the 16% jump in Time Warner's stock is the willingness of
Time Warner to sell CNN.

